# JIM ROOT Figure!



## Sebastian (Oct 30, 2015)

After a long time I'm back with another Slipknot figure 
Jim 
26,7 cm / 10.5 inches tall Jim Root SLIPKNOT Figure / Sculpture with Fender Jazzmaster guitar - Sonisphere 2011 Version


----------



## Josh Nanocchio (Dec 2, 2015)

Did you make that yourself?


----------

